# I got my first less than 5 star rating as a passenger. How do I get over this shame?



## DevintheDude97 (Mar 9, 2018)

I took an Uber to school yesterday, and the driver gave me less than 5 stars. This is my first less than 5 star rating. I had a perfect 5.0 and now I have a 4.97. I don't know why. I thought everything was fine. When he came to my house, I came out immediately. We had a good conversation on my way to school. What could be a reason why he did this and how can I prevent this from occurring again?


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

How can you prevent this from ever happening again? Hahahaha!

Sorry dude, you can't. It's completely up to the pax to rate you however they please. It may be a benign as thinking a 3 star rating as "average".

Don't worry about the random ratings. Focus on your overall average. If it starts approaching 4.6, then you can start to worry.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (Mar 10, 2018)

MazMan said:


> How can you prevent this from ever happening again? Hahahaha!
> 
> Sorry dude, you can't. It's completely up to the pax to rate you however they please. It may be a benign as thinking a 3 star rating as "average".
> 
> Don't worry about the random ratings. Focus on your overall average. If it starts approaching 4.6, then you can start to worry.


They were a passenger, so it doesn't matter much. I'm a relatively new driver and had 36 5-Star ratings in a row until last night, when some couple gave me a 3-Star for no obvious reason. At least I had the opportunity to go back and change their rating (to a 1!), so I'll never see them again.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I took an Uber to school yesterday, and the driver gave me less than 5 stars. This is my first less than 5 star rating. I had a perfect 5.0 and now I have a 4.97. I don't know why. I thought everything was fine. When he came to my house, I came out immediately. We had a good conversation on my way to school. What could be a reason why he did this and how can I prevent this from occurring again?


I would because your name is Devin.

Nothing personal... I don't all Devins, Cammrons, Jakes, and a few others I don't really all right now


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

My guess is you didn't tip.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Probably because you were an underage pax which is against ToS. He probably reported you as well which means you Mom's account will be suspended.


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I took an Uber to school yesterday, and the driver gave me less than 5 stars. This is my first less than 5 star rating. I had a perfect 5.0 and now I have a 4.97. I don't know why. I thought everything was fine. When he came to my house, I came out immediately. We had a good conversation on my way to school. What could be a reason why he did this and how can I prevent this from occurring again?


4.97 is a much better rating than 5 so don't worry. I once gave a school kid 4 stars because his BO was offensive.


----------



## SoCalGal (Nov 26, 2017)

Rockhoundnz said:


> They were a passenger, so it doesn't matter much. I'm a relatively new driver and had 36 5-Star ratings in a row until last night, when some couple gave me a 3-Star for no obvious reason. At least I had the opportunity to go back and change their rating (to a 1!), so I'll never see them again.


How do you change their rating after the fact? I've haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

Pretty sure you can't


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

1) If you are under the age of 18, and I dont realize it until i’m dropping you off at your nursery school, that’s an automatic 1* from me as a driver
2) If you didnt tip, you deserve a 3* or 4*, but no way the driver would have known
3) if you SAID “i’ll Tip you in the app”, that means you are a liar and automatic 2*


----------



## DevintheDude97 (Mar 9, 2018)

Iann said:


> My guess is you didn't tip.


I usually don't tip because I'm a broke college student. However, most of the drivers still give me 5 stars regardless. But yeah, he probably was the first driver to rate me one star down because I didn't tip.



Uberbrent said:


> Probably because you were an underage pax which is against ToS. He probably reported you as well which means you Mom's account will be suspended.


I'm not underage. I'm 20.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I usually don't tip because I'm a broke college student. However, most of the drivers still give me 5 stars regardless. But yeah, he probably was the first driver to rate me one star down because I didn't tip.
> 
> I'm not underage. I'm 20.


How far was your school??


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I usually don't tip because I'm a broke college student. However, most of the drivers still give me 5 stars regardless. But yeah, he probably was the first driver to rate me one star down because I didn't tip.
> 
> I'm not underage. I'm 20.


Good excuse. Get a bike or walk you cheapskate if you're trying to play the broke college kid card. 
You have enough to pay for a Uber ride but not to tip your driver is bs.
Do you tip your Barista or Server? Highly doubt it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The pain will diminish over time but it will never totally go away.


----------



## DevintheDude97 (Mar 9, 2018)

Iann said:


> Good excuse. Get a bike or walk you cheapskate if you're trying to play the broke college kid card.
> You have enough to pay for a Uber ride but not to tip your driver is bs.
> Do you tip your Barista or Server? Highly doubt it.


I'm not a cheapskate. I don't have a job. I use my school's refund as well as money from my parents, which is limited, to pay for the Uber rides. So I don't really have the money to give tips. And I do tip when I go to restaurants whenever I can.



Saltyoldman said:


> How far was your school??


My school is about 20 minutes away from my house.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I'm not a cheapskate. I don't have a job. I use my school's refund as well as money from my parents, which is limited, to pay for the Uber rides. So I don't really have the money to give tips. And I do tip when I go to restaurants whenever I can.
> 
> My school is about 20 minutes away from my house.


You tip bartenders and servers but not a driver? That is the problem.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I took an Uber to school yesterday, and the driver gave me less than 5 stars. This is my first less than 5 star rating. I had a perfect 5.0 and now I have a 4.97. I don't know why. I thought everything was fine. When he came to my house, I came out immediately. We had a good conversation on my way to school. What could be a reason why he did this and how can I prevent this from occurring again?


LOL, now you know how we drivers feel.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I'm not a cheapskate. I don't have a job. I use my school's refund as well as money from my parents, which is limited, to pay for the Uber rides. So I don't really have the money to give tips. And I do tip when I go to restaurants whenever I can.
> 
> My school is about 20 minutes away from my house.


Did you fart or say entitled millennial things like, me mine me mine me me me me participation trophy mommy says I'm the best?



Iann said:


> Good excuse. Get a bike or walk you cheapskate if you're trying to play the broke college kid card.
> You have enough to pay for a Uber ride but not to tip your driver is bs.
> Do you tip your Barista or Server? Highly doubt it.


I bet he can afford the designer skinny jeans with the holes already in it. And that brings me to this, have you seen that guys are wearing tights or yoga pants these days?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Did you fart or say entitled millennial things like, me mine me mine me me me me participation trophy mommy says I'm the best?
> 
> I bet he can afford the designer skinny jeans with the holes already in it. And that brings me to this, have you seen that guys are wearing tights or yoga pants these days?


I just had the discussion with my wife yesterday about seeing "Men" wearing yoga pants lately. 
And yes. I do roll the window down to tell them in my Bruce Kaytlyn Jenner voice "Nice Yoga Pants Hot Stuff" 
Called a few what they call cigarettes in England just because it made me feel better. 
Guys wearing yoga pants in public need a ass whooping.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Whereas drivers are quite suspicious of a 5-star passenger, a 4.97 is a very acceptable rating for a passenger. So don't worry about it.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (Mar 10, 2018)

SoCalGal said:


> How do you change their rating after the fact? I've haven't been able to figure it out.


You can definitely change their rating. On the driver app go to Earnings/Day of Week/Trip (select the trip they were on)/Help/Issue with a Rider/I Want To Change My Rating For A Rider. Note that it appears you can only change the rating once.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

SoCalGal said:


> How do you change their rating after the fact? I've haven't been able to figure it out.


We are no longer able to change a rating that we left for a pax. The folks saying that we still can are from New Zealand. The method they describe to do it IS the way we used to do it here too though.

When drivers started going back and lowering the ratings for pax who didn't tip, Uber responded by taking away our ability to change a rating that we had previously left for the pax.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (Mar 10, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> We are no longer able to change a rating that we left for a pax. The folks saying that we still can are from New Zealand. The method they describe to do it IS the way we used to do it here too though.
> 
> When drivers started going back and lowering the ratings for pax who didn't tip, Uber responded by taking away our ability to change a rating that we had previously left for the pax.


Ah, ok. I didn't realise that. We don't really have tipping in NZ (or, at least, it is very rare). So, that makes sense. I guess we get the benefit of that option as a result.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Iann said:


> I just had the discussion with my wife yesterday about seeing "Men" wearing yoga pants lately.
> And yes. I do roll the window down to tell them in my Bruce Kaytlyn Jenner voice "Nice Yoga Pants Hot Stuff"
> Called a few what they call cigarettes in England just because it made me feel better.
> Guys wearing yoga pants in public need a ass whooping.


Whistle Britches


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

DevintheDude97 said:


> I took an Uber to school yesterday, and the driver gave me less than 5 stars. This is my first less than 5 star rating. I had a perfect 5.0 and now I have a 4.97. I don't know why. I thought everything was fine. When he came to my house, I came out immediately. We had a good conversation on my way to school. What could be a reason why he did this and how can I prevent this from occurring again?


Cash tip!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rockhoundnz said:


> They were a passenger, so it doesn't matter much. I'm a relatively new driver and had 36 5-Star ratings in a row until last night, when some couple gave me a 3-Star for no obvious reason. At least I had the opportunity to go back and change their rating (to a 1!), so I'll never see them again.


How did you go back and change their rating? Was it on Uber? They stopped allowing that in September of 2017.

Disregard - just read the rest of the thread, you're in NZ!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

dave_guy said:


> Cash tip!


Leave a cash tip with me and that is a one star for the passenger


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Leave a cash tip with me and that is a one star for the passenger


YOUR ideal Pax...
Pleasant conversation, prompt AND a NON-tipper.
Perfect ride for you Uberfunitis!
Millennial College students could be your new target demographic?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> YOUR ideal Pax...
> Pleasant conversation, prompt AND a NON-tipper.
> Perfect ride for you Uberfunitis!
> Millennial College students could be your new target demographic?


I have not found anyone that grinds my gears other than someone who demands to leave a cash tip, and that does not happen all that often now that tipping is allowed in the app. I don't carry cash... I don't want cash in my vehicle and I certainly don't want a tip let alone a cash tip.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

DevintheDude97 said:


> When he came to my house, I came out immediately


*Should have been outside waiting.*

Lots of drivers would have given you 1 star for this. Don't fret, it's common rookie mistake.

Consider yourself lucky, apparently you made up for it with your witty banter and such later.









If you consistently are outside and waiting from now on, your rating will improve after just 500 more rides.



Iann said:


> I just had the discussion with my wife yesterday about seeing "Men" wearing yoga pants lately.
> And yes. I do roll the window down to tell them in my Bruce Kaytlyn Jenner voice "Nice Yoga Pants Hot Stuff"
> Called a few what they call cigarettes in England just because it made me feel better.
> Guys wearing yoga pants in public need a ass whooping.


Are you talking about the spandex compression tights? that kinda come halfway down the calves? Quit living in the past dude, those are SO in now...


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

bawbq said:


> 4.97 is a much better rating than 5 so don't worry. I once gave a school kid 4 stars because his BO was offensive.


Absolutely true ! I won't even accept a ride from a 5 star pax, as I assume most of them are just new riders who have not had a chance to get bumped down yet. While anything from a 4.91 to a 4.99 is a great pax who rides a lot, and gets consistently good ratings ☺ Whoever bumped you down, was doing you a favor, even if they didn't know it.


----------

